# A few snake pictures



## jackrat (Jan 6, 2011)

Just a few pics from snake hunting last summer.

A baby racer







A 12" pigmy rattler






A 5 1/2' Canebrake rattler that had the most beautiful peachy colored highlights.Wish the camera could have captured the way they actually looked.






C'mon springtime!! I can't wait to get out and take some more pics![/b]


----------



## Isa (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice pictures, I love the pigmy rattler, his colors are beautiful 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BaronVonKoser (Jan 6, 2011)

awesome snakes!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice pictures.


----------



## Tom (Jan 6, 2011)

Love the color on the pygmy. That's a neat looking racer. Not familiar with that type. We have the red racers here. Very hard to catch. They can darn near outrun me in a straight line. If you do actually get lucky and catch one, you are going to get bit. Probably several times. They usually defecate on you too. The big gopher snakes are much nicer. Almost never try to bite. I've seen breeding congregations of several 7-9 footers before. The southern pacific rattlers are pretty common here. The local ones here are VERY aggressive. They will chase after you and lunge up in the air at you. Prior to these, I had never seen any rattler species behave this way. I'll try to get pics for you this spring and summer.


----------



## jackrat (Jan 6, 2011)

Tom said:


> Love the color on the pygmy. That's a neat looking racer. Not familiar with that type. We have the red racers here. Very hard to catch. They can darn near outrun me in a straight line. If you do actually get lucky and catch one, you are going to get bit. Probably several times. They usually defecate on you too. The big gopher snakes are much nicer. Almost never try to bite. I've seen breeding congregations of several 7-9 footers before. The southern pacific rattlers are pretty common here. The local ones here are VERY aggressive. They will chase after you and lunge up in the air at you. Prior to these, I had never seen any rattler species behave this way. I'll try to get pics for you this spring and summer.


It's a common blue racer,they just look completely different as juveniles.I'd love to see a group of gophers like that!


----------

